
Tim Cook’s Master Plan - imartin2k
https://blog.ayjay.org/tim-cooks-master-plan/
======
killjoywashere
Being in government (Federal), and owning a home in California, I'm not sure
I'd be sad to see a transnational engineering firm bring some solutions to the
major crises we face. Some people should've turned up to vote decades ago, but
here we are, and if we don't unfuck this shit, then we are good and truly
fucked. So lead, follow, or get out of the damn way.

